# Beretta, AL 391 Urika: Optima 12ga choke selection



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

New to auto loads - what choke should I use - does the "Optima" make a difference?

With my over/under I use #4 w/ IM in the top # 6 w/ M in bottom.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

IC all season


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Short answer = No.

All Optima means is that the barrels are slightly overbored. Any gains in pattern effectiveness (minimal at best) will not make much difference in your shooting ability. Improving your shooting skills will make a difference. Practice, practice, practice.

If I could pick just one choke and had to use that choke at all times out of a single barrel gun, I would choose Modified. But it really depends what you are going to use it for.

:2cents:


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Beretta 391 Urika and I shoot a Modified choke at upland, it helps if they some how get out there a little bit before I get em. Hope this helps


----------

